# Nuova iscritta



## salepepper (6 Marzo 2015)

ciao a tutti, sono venuta a conoscenza di questo forum parlando con un'amica.
Mi trovo nella curiosa situazione di donna che, dopo due anni di tradimento...sta chiudendo le storie intraprese in questi anni grazie alla ritrovata intesa con il proprio coniuge. Vorrei mettere a disposizione la mia esperienza in merito sperando di poter essere utile e di sostegno a chi si trova nella medesima situazione che due anni fà..mi spinse ad intraprendere questo viaggio.
A presto


----------



## Buscopann (6 Marzo 2015)

salepepper ha detto:


> ciao a tutti, sono venuta a conoscenza di questo forum parlando con un'amica.
> Mi trovo nella curiosa situazione di donna che, dopo due anni di tradimento...sta chiudendo le storie intraprese in questi anni grazie alla ritrovata intesa con il proprio coniuge. Vorrei mettere a disposizione la mia esperienza in merito sperando di poter essere utile e di sostegno a chi si trova nella medesima situazione che due anni fà..mi spinse ad intraprendere questo viaggio.
> A presto


Benvenuta. 
Per il cilicio scrivi a Perplesso. Se preferisci altro domanda a Oscuro.

Buscopann


----------



## OcchiVerdi (6 Marzo 2015)

Una pecorella smarrita che ha ritrovato la via?


----------



## Uhlalá (6 Marzo 2015)

Benvenuta


----------



## Buscopann (6 Marzo 2015)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Una *pecorella smarrita *che ha ritrovato la via?


Una pecorina smarrita direi 

Buscopann


----------



## lothar57 (6 Marzo 2015)

salepepper ha detto:


> ciao a tutti, sono venuta a conoscenza di questo forum parlando con un'amica.
> Mi trovo nella curiosa situazione di donna che, dopo due anni di tradimento...sta chiudendo le storie intraprese in questi anni grazie alla ritrovata intesa con il proprio coniuge. Vorrei mettere a disposizione la mia esperienza in merito sperando di poter essere utile e di sostegno a chi si trova nella medesima situazione che due anni fà..mi spinse ad intraprendere questo viaggio.
> A presto



Buonasera utente invornita....ma perche'smettere scusa???e'troppo bello quando si va'nel mondo parallelo,e non c'entra l'intesa coniugale,sono due cose diverse.Quindi rimane infedele,mia cara..........


----------



## lolapal (6 Marzo 2015)

salepepper ha detto:


> ciao a tutti, sono venuta a conoscenza di questo forum parlando con un'amica.
> Mi trovo nella curiosa situazione di donna che, dopo due anni di tradimento...sta chiudendo le storie intraprese in questi anni grazie alla ritrovata intesa con il proprio coniuge. Vorrei mettere a disposizione la mia esperienza in merito sperando di poter essere utile e di sostegno a chi si trova nella medesima situazione che due anni fà..mi spinse ad intraprendere questo viaggio.
> A presto


Ciao e benvenuta! 

Allaccia le cinture di sicurezza...


----------



## Nicka (6 Marzo 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buonasera utente invornita....ma perche'smettere scusa???e'troppo bello quando si va'nel mondo parallelo,e non c'entra l'intesa coniugale,sono due cose diverse.Quindi rimane infedele,mia cara..........


Ma perchè invornita così subito?!


----------



## drusilla (6 Marzo 2015)

Ciao, benvenuta. A me interessa il tuo percorso.


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Marzo 2015)

Ciao e benvenuta, penso che sarà molto interessante quello che hai da dire anche per chi ha fatto un percorso diverso dal tuo.


----------



## Buscopann (6 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Ciao, benvenuta. A me interessa il tuo percorso.


Eccolo qui


----------



## Tebe (6 Marzo 2015)

salepepper ha detto:


> ciao a tutti, sono venuta a conoscenza di questo forum parlando con un'amica.
> Mi trovo nella curiosa situazione di donna che, dopo due anni di tradimento...sta chiudendo le storie intraprese in questi anni grazie alla ritrovata intesa con il proprio coniuge. Vorrei mettere a disposizione la mia esperienza in merito sperando di poter essere utile e di sostegno a chi si trova nella medesima situazione che due anni fà..mi spinse ad intraprendere questo viaggio.
> A presto


Ciao, benvenuta.
Stai chiudendo le storie nel senso che non sono ancora chiuse?
Come mai?


----------



## drusilla (6 Marzo 2015)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Eccolo qui


Busco... non appena ho un po di energia mentale ti sistemo io[emoji12] nel 3d in inglese di Caciotta e JB ti volevo scrivere: sei geloso! Te lo scrivo qua. Sei burbero, baby.


----------



## lunaiena (6 Marzo 2015)

salepepper ha detto:


> ciao a tutti, sono venuta a conoscenza di questo forum parlando con un'amica.
> Mi trovo nella curiosa situazione di donna che, dopo due anni di tradimento...sta chiudendo le storie intraprese in questi anni grazie alla ritrovata intesa con il proprio coniuge. Vorrei mettere a disposizione la mia esperienza in merito sperando di poter essere utile e di sostegno a chi si trova nella medesima situazione che due anni fà..mi spinse ad intraprendere questo viaggio.
> A presto



Benvenuta 
avevo letto:
Salopper...


interessante il fatto che qualcosa spinge in codeste direzioni ...
siamo tutt'occhi...


----------



## Buscopann (6 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Busco... non appena ho un po di energia mentale ti sistemo io[emoji12] nel 3d in inglese di Caciotta e JB ti volevo scrivere: sei geloso! Te lo scrivo qua. Sei burbero, baby.


Io non sono geloso. Sono possessivo.
Io non sono burbero. Sono un vero stronzo.

Buscopann


----------



## Nocciola (6 Marzo 2015)

benvenuta


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Marzo 2015)

salepepper ha detto:


> ciao a tutti, sono venuta a conoscenza di questo forum parlando con un'amica.
> Mi trovo nella curiosa situazione di donna che, dopo due anni di tradimento...sta chiudendo le storie intraprese in questi anni grazie alla ritrovata intesa con il proprio coniuge. Vorrei mettere a disposizione la mia esperienza in merito sperando di poter essere utile e di sostegno a chi si trova nella medesima situazione che due anni fà..mi spinse ad intraprendere questo viaggio.
> A presto


Benvenuta


----------



## Buscopann (6 Marzo 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> benvenuta





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Benvenuta


Si,si..tutte a darle il benvenuto. Poi alla prima occasione la massacrate 

Buscopann


----------



## Nocciola (6 Marzo 2015)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Si,si..tutte a darle il benvenuto. Poi alla prima occasione la massacrate
> 
> Buscopann




:bleble:


----------



## Nicka (6 Marzo 2015)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Si,si..tutte a darle il benvenuto. Poi alla prima occasione la massacrate
> 
> Buscopann


Mi sembra giusto...

:voodoo:


----------



## Buscopann (6 Marzo 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> :bleble:


Bestia che lingua. Ti voglio vede nelle pubblicità..Hai presenti quei cuccioli che leccavano lo schermo del telefono e che ti potevi scaricare qualche anno fa?

Buscopann


----------



## Nocciola (6 Marzo 2015)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Bestia che lingua. Ti voglio vede nelle pubblicità..Hai presenti quei cuccioli che leccavano lo schermo del telefono e che ti potevi scaricare qualche anno fa?
> 
> Buscopann


.....va bè sono brava e non faccio battutucce.......


----------



## Mary The Philips (6 Marzo 2015)

Benvenuta


----------



## Buscopann (6 Marzo 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> .....va bè sono brava e non faccio battutucce.......


Che sei brava non ci crede nessuno. quindi fai la tua battutaccia 

Buscopann


----------



## Nocciola (6 Marzo 2015)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *Che sei brava non ci crede nessuno*. quindi fai la tua battutaccia
> 
> Buscopann



In effetti dovevo scrivere che sono una signora.....


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Marzo 2015)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Si,si..tutte a darle il benvenuto. Poi alla prima occasione la massacrate
> 
> Buscopann


perché ? Mi sembra abbia ottime intenzioni  io poi non massacro mai nessuno :mexican:


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi sembra giusto...
> 
> :voodoo:


Ssshhhhh non ci facciamo riconoscere


----------



## Buscopann (6 Marzo 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> :blu::triste:


Mi avanza un kleenex. Ti serve?:carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (6 Marzo 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> perché ? Mi sembra abbia ottime intenzioni  io poi non massacro mai nessuno :mexican:





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ssshhhhh non ci facciamo riconoscere


Ecco..ti sei già smentita. Il tempo di un thread :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Ultimo (6 Marzo 2015)

Benvenuta.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Marzo 2015)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Mi avanza un kleenex. Ti serve?:carneval:
> 
> Buscopann



avevo modificato il post
Ora sembra che hai quotato un post che non esiste


----------



## Lui (6 Marzo 2015)

un'anima pia ... insomma.


vi comunico, cosa che non c'entra un cazzo con il DDD, che qui c'è il sole ma grandina. 


ma come cazzo va il mondo?


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Marzo 2015)

ma salepepe sarà il colore dei capelli?
o è un'appassionata di cucina?


----------



## Eratò (6 Marzo 2015)

salepepper ha detto:


> ciao a tutti, sono venuta a conoscenza di questo forum parlando con un'amica.
> Mi trovo nella curiosa situazione di donna che, dopo due anni di tradimento...sta chiudendo le storie intraprese in questi anni grazie alla ritrovata intesa con il proprio coniuge. Vorrei mettere a disposizione la mia esperienza in merito sperando di poter essere utile e di sostegno a chi si trova nella medesima situazione che due anni fà..mi spinse ad intraprendere questo viaggio.
> A presto


Benvenuta


----------



## Lui (6 Marzo 2015)

polpette di neonato.

Sbri, ti ci trovi?


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Marzo 2015)

Lui ha detto:


> polpette di neonato.
> 
> Sbri, ti ci trovi?


di neonato... no. Neonata magari... 
fatte come?


----------



## Caciottina (6 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> di neonato... no. Neonata magari...
> fatte come?


madonna che buone, mangiate a bagheria da zza maria.....dio mio...


----------



## Lui (6 Marzo 2015)

no no, sono tutti maschi, quindi neonato, li ho selezionati uno per uno.

... frittatine con finocchietto, neonatO e scorzette (pochine) di limone.

una bontà. te ne faccio avere qualcuna con SDA.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Marzo 2015)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ecco..ti sei già smentita. Il tempo di un thread :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


:bacio:Ma sono buonissima


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Marzo 2015)

Lui ha detto:


> no no, sono tutti maschi, quindi neonato, *li ho selezionati uno per uno*.
> 
> ... frittatine con finocchietto, neonatO e scorzette (pochine) di limone.
> 
> una bontà. te ne faccio avere qualcuna con SDA.


hai un gran occhio... e un sacco di tempo libero, eh?


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> di neonato... no. Neonata magari...
> fatte come?


Buonissime polpette di neonata...


----------



## Ultimo (6 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> hai un gran occhio... e un sacco di tempo libero, eh?



E' abituato a cercarsi il suo cosino. Esperienza si chiama.

Gli dici al cretino che gli deve mettere anche il prezzemolo.


----------



## Nicka (6 Marzo 2015)

Siete tutti delinquenti e/o comunisti!!!


----------



## Lui (6 Marzo 2015)

vabbè, diciamo neonati, così sono maschi e femmine, senza distintizione. vabbene così. siete sempre cammurriuse, a cercare il pelo nell'uovo ogni volta. 
mi sono sempre chiesto, il pelo nell'uovo, di che parte della gallina è?


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Siete tutti delinquenti e/o comunisti!!!


ma sta povera utentessa che è appena arrivata ha scritto solo un post e noi già le abbiamo svaccato il 3d.
E sai perchè?
I tempi morti.
Sto accidente di moderazione crea dei tempi morti che sono tipo i silenzi a tavola: diventano imbarazzanti e si spara una minchiata.
Comunque io sono curiosa di sapere chi è l'amica utentessa dell'utentessa.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Marzo 2015)

Lui ha detto:


> vabbè, diciamo neonati, così sono maschi e femmine, senza distintizione. vabbene così. siete sempre cammurriuse, a cercare il pelo nell'uovo ogni volta.
> mi sono sempre chiesto, il pelo nell'uovo, di che parte della gallina è?


Temo non sia della gallina  Ti stai confondendo.


----------



## Nicka (6 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma sta povera utentessa che è appena arrivata ha scritto solo un post e noi già le abbiamo svaccato il 3d.
> E sai perchè?
> I tempi morti.
> Sto accidente di moderazione crea dei tempi morti che sono tipo i silenzi a tavola: diventano imbarazzanti e si spara una minchiata.
> Comunque io sono curiosa di sapere chi è l'amica utentessa dell'utentessa.


Io sono sul bus a subire puzze...devo svagarmi!
Facciamo un appello all'amica dell'utenta!
Palesati!!


----------



## Caciottina (6 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io sono sul bus a subire puzze...devo svagarmi!
> Facciamo un appello all'amica dell'utenta!
> Palesati!!


io in ufficio a ruttare vodka...


----------



## Lui (6 Marzo 2015)

non c'è più il sole. porca put...na. piove, nuovamente.

ed io che pensavo di andare a fare il bagno a mare. 

cazzarola.


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Marzo 2015)

Lui ha detto:


> vabbè, diciamo neonati, così sono maschi e femmine, senza distintizione. vabbene così. siete sempre cammurriuse, a cercare il pelo nell'uovo ogni volta.
> mi sono sempre chiesto, il pelo nell'uovo, di che parte della gallina è?


Dipende dalla gallina, ci sono quelle pelose.
Diceva Marco Polo:
' e havvi belle donne, e havvi galline che non hanno penne ma peli come gatte, e tutte nere, e fanno uova come le nostre'
il tutto nella stessa frase perchè lui le amava molto, le donne.
Pensa che per anni si sono chiesti chi facesse le uova: le donne, le galline o le gatte.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Marzo 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Buonissime polpette di neonata...


Sono buone si, peccato che in questo periodo proprio fanno schifo, sono piene di terra. 

Il primo che scrive si possono lavare...... 


E in più, in questo periodo in sicily viene venduta quasi esclusivamente da abusivi. No comment.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Marzo 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sono buone si, peccato che in questo periodo proprio fanno schifo, sono piene di terra.
> 
> Il primo che scrive si possono lavare......
> 
> ...


Io le mangiai anni fa in un ristorante a Taormina , periodo estivo


----------



## Lui (6 Marzo 2015)

Ultimo, sempre a scrivere minchiate: casomai sanno di sabbia, ma non è così, e il mercato è stato liberalizzato.

informati prima di sparare al barista! Testina.


----------



## Lui (6 Marzo 2015)

BUON VICHEND A TUTTI.


VASU LI MANU.


----------



## Tessa (6 Marzo 2015)

salepepper ha detto:


> ciao a tutti, sono venuta a conoscenza di questo forum parlando con un'amica.
> Mi trovo nella curiosa situazione di donna che, dopo due anni di tradimento...sta chiudendo le storie intraprese in questi anni grazie alla ritrovata intesa con il proprio coniuge. Vorrei mettere a disposizione la mia esperienza in merito sperando di poter essere utile e di sostegno a chi si trova nella medesima situazione che due anni fà..mi spinse ad intraprendere questo viaggio.
> A presto


Tradivi solo tu o tradiva anche lui?
Cosa non funzionava nel vostro rapporto che oggi si e' aggiustato?


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io sono sul bus a subire puzze...devo svagarmi!
> Facciamo un appello all'amica dell'utenta!
> Palesati!!


sì.
OHHHH tu, che a cotesti lidi incoraggiasti il passo di questa ignara,
che manco ha idea di dove si è andata a cacciare,
palesati.
Batti un colpo.
Fai un bonifico.
Qualcosa che ti identifichi, insomma.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Dipende dalla gallina, ci sono quelle pelose.
> Diceva Marco Polo:
> ' e havvi belle donne, e havvi galline che non hanno penne ma peli come gatte, e tutte nere, e fanno uova come le nostre'
> il tutto nella stessa frase perchè lui le amava molto, le donne.
> Pensa che per anni si sono chiesti chi facesse le uova: le donne, le galline o le gatte.


:rotfl:


----------



## giorgiocan (6 Marzo 2015)

salepepper ha detto:


> ciao a tutti, sono venuta a conoscenza di questo forum parlando con un'amica.
> Mi trovo nella curiosa situazione di donna che, dopo due anni di tradimento...sta chiudendo le storie intraprese in questi anni grazie alla ritrovata intesa con il proprio coniuge. Vorrei mettere a disposizione la mia esperienza in merito sperando di poter essere utile e di sostegno a chi si trova nella medesima situazione che due anni fà..mi spinse ad intraprendere questo viaggio.
> A presto


Ciao!


----------



## Flavia (6 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì.
> OHHHH tu, che a cotesti lidi incoraggiasti il passo di questa ignara,
> che manco ha idea di dove si è andata a cacciare,
> palesati.
> ...


facciamo il toto-amica?


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Marzo 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> facciamo il toto-amica?


secondo me l'amica è Dilly che ci ha portato il frutto della sua conversione.
Tebe non può essere perchè l'avrebbe stesa con una testata sul naso.


ah, io non sono.
Flavietta... sei tu?


----------



## Flavia (6 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> secondo me l'amica è Dilly che ci ha portato il frutto della sua conversione.
> Tebe non può essere perchè l'avrebbe stesa con una testata sul naso.
> 
> 
> ...


no non sono io
non ho mai parlato a nessuno
di questo posto... 
... e non credo che lo farò


----------



## lolapal (6 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> secondo me l'amica è Dilly che ci ha portato il frutto della sua conversione.
> Tebe non può essere perchè l'avrebbe stesa con una testata sul naso.
> 
> 
> ...


Secondo me è un'amica di Disincantata...


----------



## disincantata (6 Marzo 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> Secondo me è un'amica di Disincantata...



Amica sul ring!


----------



## lolapal (6 Marzo 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Amica sul ring!


----------



## Flavia (6 Marzo 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Amica sul ring!


qui la questione
sta diventando interessante


----------



## disincantata (6 Marzo 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> qui la questione
> sta diventando interessante



Interessante e variopinta,  chiudere le storie intraprese in due anni,  LE!


----------



## eagle (6 Marzo 2015)

salepepper ha detto:


> ciao a tutti, sono venuta a conoscenza di questo forum parlando con un'amica.
> Mi trovo nella curiosa situazione di donna che, dopo due anni di tradimento...sta chiudendo le storie intraprese in questi anni grazie alla ritrovata intesa con il proprio coniuge. Vorrei mettere a disposizione la mia esperienza in merito sperando di poter essere utile e di sostegno a chi si trova nella medesima situazione che due anni fà..mi spinse ad intraprendere questo viaggio.
> A presto


Cosa ti fa pensare che la tua esperienza sia particolare?


----------



## Flavia (6 Marzo 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Interessante e variopinta,  chiudere le storie intraprese in due anni,  LE!


chi ha tempo
non perda tempo!


----------



## zadig (6 Marzo 2015)

salepepper ha detto:


> ciao a tutti, sono venuta a conoscenza di questo forum parlando con un'amica.
> Mi trovo nella curiosa situazione di donna che, dopo due anni di tradimento...sta chiudendo le storie intraprese in questi anni grazie alla ritrovata intesa con il proprio coniuge. Vorrei mettere a disposizione la mia esperienza in merito sperando di poter essere utile e di sostegno a chi si trova nella medesima situazione che due anni fà..mi spinse ad intraprendere questo viaggio.
> A presto


vabbè, ma a mammelle come sei messa?
Ed a chiappediculo?


----------



## disincantata (6 Marzo 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> chi ha tempo
> non perda tempo!



Soprattutto impari come si aprono varie storie in due anni e come si chiudono salvando e ravvivando   il rapporto con il coniuge.  

IN EFFETTI ne ha da insegnare  di cose.   

Peccato dover attendere i tempi decisi dagli admin.   :rotfl:


----------



## Flavia (6 Marzo 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Soprattutto impari come si aprono varie storie in due anni e come si chiudono salvando e ravvivando   il rapporto con il coniuge.
> 
> IN EFFETTI ne ha da insegnare  di cose.
> 
> Peccato dover attendere i tempi decisi dagli admin.   :rotfl:


non è la prima che vedo
fare ciò 
(per la serie botte piena
moglie ubriaca)
credo che il segreto
sia una buona capacità
organizzativa


----------



## disincantata (6 Marzo 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> non è la prima che vedo
> fare ciò
> (per la serie botte piena
> moglie ubriaca)
> ...



No, non è' la prima, pero'  non ho capito  cosa puo' esserci d'aiuto, se trovare varie storie per ravvivare il rapporto con il coniuge, o se evitarle, o come uscirne, caspita poteva essere piu'  chiara.  

Questo forum dovrebbero inserirlo nel libretto matrimoniale che consegnano in chiesa o in Comune.  

L'avessi scoperto pre - tradimento con il piffero che mi fregava per anni. Corna  preventive assicurate.:rotfl:.


----------



## Uhlalá (6 Marzo 2015)

Ragazzi con i vostri ot l'avete fatta scappare.....sempre che non fosse Adinur sotto mentite spoglie...


----------



## eagle (6 Marzo 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> No, non è' la prima, pero'  non ho capito  cosa puo' esserci d'aiuto, se trovare varie storie per ravvivare il rapporto con il coniuge, o se evitarle, o come uscirne, caspita poteva essere piu'  chiara.
> 
> Questo forum dovrebbero inserirlo nel libretto matrimoniale che consegnano in chiesa o in Comune.
> 
> L'avessi scoperto pre - tradimento con il piffero che mi fregava per anni. Corna  preventive assicurate.:rotfl:.


Ormai è andata. L'importante è imparare e trasmettere queste esperienze (nel senso che purtroppo esistono anche i tradimenti) ai propri figli...


----------



## Eratò (6 Marzo 2015)

Caspita 8 pg senza la salepeper!E quando comincerà a rispondere quante pagine diventeranno?:sonar:


----------



## Flavia (6 Marzo 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> No, non è' la prima, pero'  non ho capito  cosa puo' esserci d'aiuto, se trovare varie storie per ravvivare il rapporto con il coniuge, o se evitarle, o come uscirne, caspita poteva essere piu'  chiara.
> 
> Questo forum dovrebbero inserirlo nel libretto matrimoniale che consegnano in chiesa o in Comune.
> 
> L'avessi scoperto pre - tradimento con il piffero che mi fregava per anni. Corna  preventive assicurate.:rotfl:.


mah non so
magari può riportare
nuovi punti di vista
avendo ricoperto più ruoli

comunque sia salepepe
noi scherziamo eh?
non ti offendere


----------



## disincantata (6 Marzo 2015)

eagle ha detto:


> Ormai è andata. L'importante è imparare e trasmettere queste esperienze (nel senso che purtroppo esistono anche i tradimenti) ai propri figli...



Gia'. Poveri figli, oltre ad un mondo complicatissimo, difficolta' di ogni genere, riusciamo anche ad insegnare loro che non ci si puo' fidare neppure dei genitori. Che meraviglia!


----------



## salepepper (6 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma perchè invornita così subito?!


scusate l'ignoranza, che vuol dire "invornita"? carine le battute, me le aspettavo


----------



## salepepper (6 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Tradivi solo tu o tradiva anche lui?
> Cosa non funzionava nel vostro rapporto che oggi si e' aggiustato?


grazie della domanda. Non amo parlarmi addosso, preferisco rispondere.
A mio parere abbiamo tradito entrambi. Inizialmente lui ha tradito per ANNI  il nostro amore, diventando un uomo completamente assente, insensibile e sordo ad ogni tentativo di rinvigorire un menage spento. Arrivando anche al punto di umiliarmi  pur di tenermi lontana. Non aveva altre donne, semplicemente non mi vedeva più e per lui andava bene così.
Di conseguenza, dopo essere uscita a fatica da un inizio di depressione per questo ed altro..ho deciso di riprendermi la mia vita, di non assecondare questo stato di morti viventi e mi sono messa in gioco. Non è stato facile, provengo da una famiglia che mi ha impartito un'educazione rigida.


----------



## Tessa (6 Marzo 2015)

salepepper ha detto:


> grazie della domanda. Non amo parlarmi addosso, preferisco rispondere.
> A mio parere abbiamo tradito entrambi. Inizialmente lui ha tradito per ANNI  il nostro amore, diventando un uomo completamente assente, insensibile e sordo ad ogni tentativo di rinvigorire un menage spento. Arrivando anche al punto di umiliarmi  pur di tenermi lontana. Non aveva altre donne, semplicemente non mi vedeva più e per lui andava bene così.
> Di conseguenza, dopo essere uscita a fatica da un inizio di depressione per questo ed altro..ho deciso di riprendermi la mia vita, di non assecondare questo stato di morti viventi e mi sono messa in gioco. Non è stato facile, provengo da una famiglia che mi ha impartito un'educazione rigida.


Lo sospettavo....quando vorrai ci racconti cosa lo ha svegliato dal letargo....puo' succedere che ci si svegli e ti auguro ogni bene!


----------



## spleen (7 Marzo 2015)

salepepper ha detto:


> grazie della domanda. Non amo parlarmi addosso, preferisco rispondere.
> A mio parere abbiamo tradito entrambi. Inizialmente lui ha tradito per ANNI  il nostro amore, diventando un uomo completamente assente, insensibile e sordo ad ogni tentativo di rinvigorire un menage spento. Arrivando anche al punto di umiliarmi  pur di tenermi lontana. Non aveva altre donne, semplicemente non mi vedeva più e per lui andava bene così.
> Di conseguenza, dopo essere uscita a fatica da un inizio di depressione per questo ed altro..ho deciso di riprendermi la mia vita, di non assecondare questo stato di morti viventi e mi sono messa in gioco. Non è stato facile, provengo da una famiglia che mi ha impartito un'educazione rigida.


Ciao, benvenuta, cosa ti ha riavvicinato a lui?


----------



## Ultimo (7 Marzo 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io le mangiai anni fa in un ristorante a Taormina , periodo estivo


Brava, è quello il periodo giusto. In inverno pieno c'è anche la neonata in siciliano il pesce chiama uvaru, in italiano non m'interessa, se ricordo bene è la sarda che viene pescata in inverno, nel rimescolamento del substrato, in inverno ( Lui leggi e impara "substrato" ma cuccu ti mieti crtitinu) la neonata è pregna di queste particelle in sospensione, e guasta la pietanza sotto i denti. 

Esiste un problema grave a riguardo, anzi, più di uno. L'impoverimento di questi attraverso una pesca indiscriminata.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Marzo 2015)

:sonar:





Ultimo ha detto:


> Brava, è quello il periodo giusto. In inverno pieno c'è anche la neonata in siciliano il pesce chiama uvaru, in italiano non m'interessa, se ricordo bene è la sarda che viene pescata in inverno, nel rimescolamento del substrato, in inverno ( Lui leggi e impara "substrato" ma cuccu ti mieti crtitinu) la neonata è pregna di queste particelle in sospensione, e guasta la pietanza sotto i denti.
> 
> Esiste un problema grave a riguardo, anzi, più di uno.* L'impoverimento di questi attraverso una pesca indiscriminata.*


*
Infatti è quello che ci disse il proprietario del ristorante*


----------



## drusilla (7 Marzo 2015)

Finalmente ho capito di cosa stavate parlando con questi neonati! Los chanquetes! Adoro


----------



## Ultimo (7 Marzo 2015)

salepepper ha detto:


> grazie della domanda. Non amo parlarmi addosso, preferisco rispondere.
> A mio parere abbiamo tradito entrambi. Inizialmente lui ha tradito per ANNI  il nostro amore, diventando un uomo completamente assente, insensibile e sordo ad ogni tentativo di rinvigorire un menage spento. Arrivando anche al punto di umiliarmi  pur di tenermi lontana. Non aveva altre donne, semplicemente non mi vedeva più e per lui andava bene così.
> Di conseguenza, dopo essere uscita a fatica da un inizio di depressione per questo ed altro..ho deciso di riprendermi la mia vita, di non assecondare questo stato di morti viventi e mi sono messa in gioco. Non è stato facile, provengo da una famiglia che mi ha impartito un'educazione rigida.



:fischio:


----------



## Lorella (7 Marzo 2015)

Ben arrivata, Salepepper, sei abbastanza riservata però se ci raccontassi qualcosina in più, potremmo interagire meglio. Ogni esperienza è interessante e ci consegna spunti di riflessione, pertanto se hai voglia di raccontare, sarai ascoltata.
 Oppure vuoi che ti vengan fatte domande a cui puoi rispondere?


----------



## Tebe (7 Marzo 2015)

Madonna, non riesco a seguire questa discussione.
La nostra nuova amica é ermetica.
Strano peró,  non dovrebbe esserlo da come si é presentata, dovrebbe parlare. Scrivere. Narrare la storia.
Bisogna tirare fuori le parole con la pinza.


----------



## Mary The Philips (7 Marzo 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Madonna, non riesco a seguire questa discussione.
> La nostra nuova amica é ermetica.
> Strano peró,  non dovrebbe esserlo da come si é presentata, dovrebbe parlare. Scrivere. Narrare la storia.
> Bisogna tirare fuori le parole con la pinza.


Forse è in attesa dei canonici 12 messaggi che debbono intercorrere prima che possa rispondere direttamente o forse non sta attaccata al pc 24 h su 24. Po' esse?


----------



## Flavia (7 Marzo 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Forse è in attesa dei canonici 12 messaggi che debbono intercorrere prima che possa rispondere direttamente o forse non sta attaccata al pc 24 h su 24. Po' esse?



il fatto è che qui 
il comitato di benvenuto
a volte è molto originale


----------



## Tebe (7 Marzo 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Forse è in attesa dei canonici 12 messaggi che debbono intercorrere prima che possa rispondere direttamente o forse non sta attaccata al pc 24 h su 24. Po' esse?


Sì.  Può essere ma ha scritto che preferisce rispondere che parlare, ma (credo io) se si inizia un post cosí "importante" raccontare la storia che non mi sembra un parlarsi addosso ma una testimonianza, l inizio il durante e il forse dopo mi sembra normale raccontarla subito e non dopo richiesta.
poi magari sono strana io...


----------



## Mary The Philips (7 Marzo 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sì.  Può essere ma ha scritto che preferisce rispondere che parlare, ma (credo io) se si inizia un post cosí "importante" raccontare la storia che non mi sembra un parlarsi addosso ma una testimonianza, l inizio il durante e il forse dopo mi sembra normale raccontarla subito e non dopo richiesta.
> poi magari sono strana io...


Certo, ma volevo dire che magari l'ha già scritto e i post giacciono in attesa di vidimazione. Bu.


----------



## Tebe (7 Marzo 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Certo, ma volevo dire che magari l'ha già scritto e i post giacciono in attesa di vidimazione. Bu.


Vero.
Ma considerato ció che ha risposto e scritto non credo.
Attendo con ansia lo svolgimento del 3d.
Magari fra poco si sbloccano 5789000 post e scopriamo che é logorroica. 
Bu anche a te.



Ma che vuol dire Bu?


----------



## Mary The Philips (7 Marzo 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma che vuol dire Bu?


Bu. Chi lo sa? :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (7 Marzo 2015)

ahahhahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Tebe (7 Marzo 2015)

Mary ha già imparato la modalità kreti.






:rotfl:


----------



## Vincent Vega (9 Marzo 2015)

salepepper ha detto:


> ciao a tutti, sono venuta a conoscenza di questo forum parlando con un'amica.
> Mi trovo nella curiosa situazione di donna che, dopo due anni di tradimento...sta chiudendo le storie intraprese in questi anni grazie alla ritrovata intesa con il proprio coniuge. Vorrei mettere a disposizione la mia esperienza in merito sperando di poter essere utile e di sostegno a chi si trova nella medesima situazione che due anni fà..mi spinse ad intraprendere questo viaggio.
> A presto


Ben arrivata, "collega".
Certo, l'ermetismo, unito al neretto (non tradisci più? gli amanti sono un ruolo ad esaurimento, ovvero ti tieni quelli che hai e non ne aggreghi altri? il gerundio indica che ci possono volere anni...), depone così così, ecco.


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Marzo 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Vero.
> Ma considerato ció che ha risposto e scritto non credo.
> Attendo con ansia lo svolgimento del 3d.
> Magari fra poco si sbloccano 5789000 post e scopriamo che é logorroica.
> ...


sarei curiosa di sapere che è successo.
'sti utenti che prima ci incuriosiscono poi ci dIludono.


----------



## JON (9 Marzo 2015)

salepepper ha detto:


> ciao a tutti, sono venuta a conoscenza di questo forum parlando con un'amica.
> Mi trovo nella curiosa situazione di donna che, dopo due anni di tradimento...*sta chiudendo le storie intraprese in questi anni grazie alla ritrovata intesa con il proprio coniuge*. Vorrei mettere a disposizione la mia esperienza in merito sperando di poter essere utile e di sostegno a chi si trova nella medesima situazione che due anni fà..mi spinse ad intraprendere questo viaggio.
> A presto


Immagino che queste storie non abbiano lasciato tracce. Comunque, sentiamo pure l'esperienza la quale, direi, non si può ancora definire conclusa dato che al momento vai ancora chiudendo storie.

Qua stanno tutti ad aspettare che pepper sale.

Ah, benvenuta.


----------



## Kid (9 Marzo 2015)

salepepper ha detto:


> ciao a tutti, sono venuta a conoscenza di questo forum parlando con un'amica.
> Mi trovo nella curiosa situazione di donna che, dopo due anni di tradimento...sta chiudendo le storie intraprese in questi anni grazie alla ritrovata intesa con il proprio coniuge. Vorrei mettere a disposizione la mia esperienza in merito sperando di poter essere utile e di sostegno a chi si trova nella medesima situazione che due anni fà..mi spinse ad intraprendere questo viaggio.
> A presto


Sono curioso, racconta. Io ci ho messo molto più tempo e ad oggi non posso dire comunque che non vi siano strascichi. Vorrei sapere se al mondo esistono coppie che sono riuscite a superare del tutto la cosa e che sono felici al 100%. 

Poi vabbè, parliamo di tradimenti importanti immagino, non della scopata e via con un altro/a.


----------



## Tessa (9 Marzo 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Sono curioso, racconta. Io ci ho messo molto più tempo e ad oggi non posso dire comunque che non vi siano strascichi. Vorrei sapere se al mondo esistono coppie che sono riuscite a superare del tutto la cosa e che sono felici al 100%.
> 
> Poi vabbè, parliamo di tradimenti importanti immagino, non della scopata e via con un altro/a.


E' si perche' la scopata e via e' senza conseguenze no?


----------



## Jim Cain (9 Marzo 2015)

eagle ha detto:


> Ormai è andata. L'importante è imparare e trasmettere queste esperienze (nel senso che purtroppo esistono anche i tradimenti) ai propri figli...


Ne parleresti con tuo figlio ?


----------



## Kid (10 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> E' si perche' la scopata e via e' senza conseguenze no?


Direi che possono succedere cose molto più brutte di una scopata extraconiugale in una coppia.


----------



## Minerva (10 Marzo 2015)

potrebbe piovere


Kid ha detto:


> Direi che possono succedere cose molto più brutte di una scopata extraconiugale in una coppia.


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> potrebbe piovere


eh ma si vede: ti è colato il trucco


----------



## Minerva (10 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh ma si vede: ti è colato il trucco


è tempo di morire


----------



## Kid (10 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> potrebbe piovere


Come mai questa svolta psycho-pop?


----------



## Minerva (10 Marzo 2015)

perchè no?





Kid ha detto:


> Come mai questa svolta psycho-pop?


----------



## Kid (10 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> perchè no?


Nulla figurati, pura curiosità.

Sei un camaleonte di donna.


----------



## Uhlalá (10 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> è tempo di morire


BLADE RUNNER!!!! Adoro.....


----------



## Kid (10 Marzo 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> BLADE RUNNER!!!! Adoro.....


Io adoro anche Spongebob. Stima per l'avatar.


----------



## eagle (10 Marzo 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ne parleresti con tuo figlio ?


Mai. Intendevo dire che è mio dovere dargli gli strumenti per evitare, nei limiti del possibile e se mai ciò fosse possibile, certe situazioni.


----------



## JON (10 Marzo 2015)

eagle ha detto:


> Mai. Intendevo dire che è mio dovere dargli gli strumenti per evitare, nei limiti del possibile e *se mai ciò fosse possibile*, certe situazioni.


C'ho pensato molte volte anch'io, anche in altri ambiti.
Ma come si fa? Solitamente la storia si ripete.


----------



## eagle (10 Marzo 2015)

JON ha detto:


> C'ho pensato molte volte anch'io, anche in altri ambiti.
> Ma come si fa? Solitamente la storia si ripete.


In altre discussioni si parla di inaridimento dei sentimenti. Forse sarebbe utile dare meno importanza all'amore, al matrimonio... Me lo chiedo continuamente ma non so darmi una risposta.


----------



## Uhlalá (10 Marzo 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Io adoro anche Spongebob. Stima per l'avatar.


:up:


----------



## Ultimo (10 Marzo 2015)

JON ha detto:


> C'ho pensato molte volte anch'io, anche in altri ambiti.
> Ma come si fa? Solitamente la storia si ripete.




Si fa parlandone quando è possibile farlo, ad esempio commentando la separazione di qualche altra coppia.


----------



## Tebe (10 Marzo 2015)

Niente.
Non parla.

Forse pensava di essere sommersa di domande?

(Sospiro)


----------



## JON (12 Marzo 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si fa parlandone quando è possibile farlo, ad esempio commentando la separazione di qualche altra coppia.


Non mi riferivo all'atto pratico, per quanto riguarda quello hai ragione. Intendevo dire come poter trasferire delle esperienze al fine di evitare a qualcuno di ripeterne gli errori.

In questo ambito, quello della vita in se, lo trovo impossibile. Penso però che il buon esempio, tangibile soprattutto, sia fondamentale.


----------



## JON (12 Marzo 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Niente.
> Non parla.
> 
> Forse pensava di essere sommersa di domande?
> ...


Pepper non risale.


----------



## rewindmee (12 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> E' si perche' la scopata e via e' senza conseguenze no?


Se non si sa che è accaduto, anche un omicidio è senza conseguenze. Se non per vittima e carnefice.


----------



## rewindmee (12 Marzo 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ne parleresti con tuo figlio ?


Per fargli capire qualcosa di utile per la sua vita, parlerei di qualsiasi cosa.
E' amore per i figli.
Ovviamente dopo aver capito cosa ne pensano, della eventuale confessione


----------



## rewindmee (12 Marzo 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Direi che possono succedere cose molto più brutte di una scopata extraconiugale in una coppia.


Purtroppo, più di quante riescano a venirci in mente


----------



## rewindmee (12 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> è tempo di morire


Che nell'originale, è una battuta che viene detta due volte: l'altra è di Leon, "Wake up! Time to die..."


----------



## rewindmee (12 Marzo 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> BLADE RUNNER!!!! Adoro.....


Io di più... ho un libro fantastico, che lessi già in inglese e poi ho riacquistato e riletto anche in italiano


----------



## Ultimo (12 Marzo 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Non mi riferivo all'atto pratico, per quanto riguarda quello hai ragione. Intendevo dire come poter trasferire delle esperienze al fine di evitare a qualcuno di ripeterne gli errori.
> 
> In questo ambito, quello della vita in se, lo trovo impossibile. Penso però che il buon esempio, tangibile soprattutto, sia fondamentale.


 magari fosse possibile trasferire delle esperienze. Forse non servirebbero nemmeno. La crescita e la formazione interiore è sempre diversa in ogni persona, e credo che, anche "dei trasferimenti" potrebbero essere assimilati diversamente e compresi nel sentire proprio. 

Gli errori e il dolore già sai che dovrebbero servire per crescere, per capire, per maturare. Che te lo dico a fare?

Noi forse potremmo creare, o cercare di creare, quelle condizioni dove la presenza costante di una persona che ama,quindi noi, sia un pilastro ricercato dove rivolgersi senza remore. E non è facile secondo il mio parere.


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Marzo 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Non mi riferivo all'atto pratico, per quanto riguarda quello hai ragione. Intendevo dire come poter trasferire delle esperienze al fine di evitare a qualcuno di ripeterne gli errori.
> 
> In questo ambito, quello della vita in se, lo trovo impossibile. Penso però che il buon esempio, tangibile soprattutto, sia fondamentale.


Ognuno nella vita deve sbattere il nasino suo, purtroppo.
Perchè fino a che ti raccontano che fa male, non ci credi davvero.


----------



## JON (13 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ognuno nella vita deve sbattere il nasino suo, purtroppo.
> Perchè fino a che ti raccontano che fa male, non ci credi davvero.


Ecco, preciso.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Marzo 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Ecco, preciso.


e poi, sai, io non credo sia neppure giusto trasmettere delusioni e paure.
Quelle sono nostre, sono il risultato della nostra elaborazione di quello che abbiamo vissuto.
Io credo che sia giusto trasmettere solo positività, magari cercando di far aprire un po' la mente e di far tenere orecchie e occhi aperti.


----------



## Lorella (13 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ognuno nella vita deve sbattere il nasino suo, purtroppo.
> Perchè fino a che ti raccontano che fa male, non ci credi davvero.


D'accordissimo! Ognuno, nel bene e nel male, deve fare le proprie esperienze


----------

